
Show HN: Travel Shopping Buddy: Recognize price tag/show amount in home currency - billylo
Just aim camera at price tag. Zero-touch interface. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travelshoppingbuddy.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travelshoppingbuddy.com</a>
======
ekavukcu
so handy for my travels. No longer tax math, no longer exchange lookp!

